# flightless houseflies



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I heard that Arizona dendrobates ranch sells them, but i checked their website and this link http://www.azdr.com/testa.html and the link didn't work. I saw no flightless houseflies in their foods section.

I was wondering if anybody else has flightless houseflies and knows how to culture them.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow, word gets out quick. We just started culturing them, so hopefully i will have the flightless houseflies for sale in a few more weeks. They are really cool, the Teribllis and Bicolor just love them! The culture is not stinky, and they produce a lot. Keep an eye out on the website, or send me a private email for more info.

Thanks
Amanda Sihler


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*great!*

Hey, awesome! I will definitely look forward to getting some, but I have heard they are pretty difficult to culture. According to the following website that is. However, he has stated that if you have cultured fruit flies before, the houseflies may be much easier. I'm good at that, so I hope I can pull it off.


http://www.jangala.co.uk/Curly%20winged ... ebpage.htm

That site is the only place I know where to get them, but of course, that is in the UK. He also sells a special vegetable based medium that has less smell. He also discusses how to culture them too. I remember long ago that I left some beans in a dish of paper towel to sprout them, and they rotted in my garage. They stunk, and I found maggots one day. So I believe that it might be possible to create a bean or soybean based recipe. I think that if one uses any kind of yeast, it may compete with the noxious bacteria and provide nutrients for the flies as well, reducing the smell. 


I really don't want them actually for dart frogs at the moment. I really want an alternative to crickets for B. orientalis and treefrogs so I won't have to keep going to the store. Thanks,

Rain


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

They are actually pretty easy to culture. And there is no foul smell to the media we are using.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*do you sell medium?*

Do you sell medium? When the link wasn't broken, I think it stated something about a paper towel moistened with milk and moistened cat or dog food.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Please give us more info, I would be interested in these for my Terbillis.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2004)

*culturing houseflies*

Just to hype this up a bit more, these things can be fed to all large tincs.  My azureus will even take them, though my galac's wont for some reason. But, almost all other large tincs take them. And, my phelsuma go nuts over them, and my veiled chameleons also feed from these willingly. In short, theyre a great supplemental feeder. I usually manage to feed my menagerie at least once a week using only these flies (and Ive got a big menagerie....). They can be PARTIALLY gut loaded too. They'll feed on a good gutload that is soaked in the culture medium. So, yes, these will be available soon from AZDR, and Im super pleased with the results. Finicky feeders come alive to chase these guys, and my girlfriend with the super sensitive nose cant smell them being cultured in my front room! Look for the announcement on AZDR soon......


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Any updates on these?


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

*flightless housflies....update*

The only update I can offer at this time is we are planning on selling them at NWFF. Unfortunaltey, since we live in the Desert and it's really hot here, we can't start shipping them until it cools down a little. I will post when I know for sure that we will have them for sale at NWFF, and I will most likely take pre-orders for the flies prior to so I know how much to bring with me. 

Thanks


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*this fall*

That is just ok with me, Amanda. None of my frogs are big enough right now to tackle them, except the firebellied toads. Summer is here, and I can easily collect houseflies off my pitcher plants (in my bog garden) with a net. I also just acquired Mantella betsileo, and ordered springtails. So, I've ordered enough food for a while. 

However, this fall, I would love to have them around. Kole the tinctorius will be big enough, and flies will be scarce in the winter for other frogs. I'm sure it will be cool enough by then. Once again, this is really for other types of frogs, such as treefrogs, an alternative, breeding colony opposed to always buying crix. Just keep me informed, I will obviously not be at NWFF.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I will be at NWFF, and I would be interested in getting a culture. What do you expect the prices to be for culture and medium?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi,

I try to use curly-wing-flies. auratus, leucomelas, azureus don't seem interested by them.. Only Philobates (bicolor and vittatus) and Epipedobates tricolor have been interested


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

We are still working on prices and all that fun stuff. At this time I can't even give you an idea. We have been experimenting with different things, trying to get all the kinks out before we sell.

I will be sure to post when I do have more info.

Thanks


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm interested in them as well.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*buy from somebody else*

Hey, if anybody has flightless houseflies they got at NWFF, could I buy from you guys if you set up a culture for me? If AZDR isn't selling them yet.


----------

